# Collections App Now Available For Fire



## Juanny (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi. I thought some of you may be interested in this since not having a way to put books into "collections' has been a fairly common beef against the Fire. I just downloaded the app myself but haven't had time to play around with it yet. You may find it worth checking into. 

 (Amazon link)

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2012/07/book-collections-available-for-kindle.html


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Sadly it will not run on my Samsung tablet, even though it is listed as compatible.  Not happy


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a Fire and it keeps force closing. There is no cache to clear and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling and shutting it down and turning it back on. No luck! Any suggestions??


----------



## Juanny (Dec 5, 2011)

Fuschia, that sucks. 

Kapierce, I still haven't had a chance to play around with it. Maybe drop a note to the Devs? I'm sure they could help you out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kapierce65 said:


> I have a Fire and it keeps force closing. There is no cache to clear and I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling and shutting it down and turning it back on. No luck! Any suggestions??


One of the reviews mentioned that possibility. I just barely got mine downloaded...will let you know.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

On their Facebook page it's clear they're well aware of the problem and are already working on getting it fixed. It looks like maybe about 20% of people are having issues with the scanning that is causing a force close. So you can either roll the dice or wait until it gets straightened out. At least having collections is now a tangible possibility.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had it crash yet for me; I've finished the scan, have created folders, moved books into folders, edited data for books and opened books using the app.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that this app, for me, while initially impressive, is not quite ready for prime time. It can do everything that the developers claim:
• you can put books into collections (or folders, as that's what they are called within the app). 
• You can open Kindle books from within the app. 
• And you can edit the information (Metadata) shown for the books.

However, for me, the things it can't do outweigh the things it can....

What you can't do (at least that I haven't been able to figure out so far)
• rearrange the folders once you've created them. So be sure to create them in the order you want them. You can rearrange the books within the folders manually--tap on a book and you get an "up" option and a "down" option, which allows you to move one line at a time. I think that would drive me crazy.
• move multiple books into a folder at once. You have to select the book and then move it to the folder. You can't select the folder and then select the books to go into it.
• have a book in multiple collections, as you can on a Kindle.
• sort your folders or books by "most recent." Or by alphabetical order or by author's name. 
• And if you've read a book through the "Kindle Reader" that is used by the the app, the fact that you've read it isn't reflected on the Carousel or in the Books tab from the Fire home page.
• Set bookmarks with the "Kindle Reader" that is used by the app.
• Change fonts or font sizes within the "Kindle Reader" that is used by the app. Apparently you can change font sizes and fonts if you check the full definition of a word. And if you change the font size, it does stay changed when next you go into the book. However, you must do this (highlight, full definition, change size) each time you want to change font size as the capability disappears when you return to the book; it is not acceptable that a user should have to do this. Also, you can access the other display options (typeface, color, etc.) this way. They are also retained when you leave the book and return. However, changing to a different typeface doesn't work immediately when leaving the definition and going to the book. One must leave the book and then return to see the new font, although the other changes I tried show up immediately when returning from definition mode. You cal also access the "goto" menu this way, but it doesn't do any good as it only lets you "goto" within the current book, which is the dictionary.
• You can supposedly highlight, get definitions and add notes. However, my highlights and notes were not accessible when looking at the same book through the Books tab, and even worse, not there when I returned to the book using the reader in the Book Collections app.

The app warns you that the "last location" can't be read and provides a handy place to record the last location so presumably you can go back to it easily. But there is no "go to" function in the Kindle Reader as used by the app! So you either have to remember some text and do a search (recommended on their Facebook page ) or use the slider at the bottom of the page. And of course, no synching last location. Edited to add: I have no idea how one would search for the text in the book as a means to "go to location" as the search capability is not available due to the idiosynchracies of the app. For me, this eliminates one of the best features of the Kindle.

This is what I've found so far. If there's a way to do any of this, or if I have an aberrant version of the app, I'd love to hear it! But it's much more important to me that I be able sort my books, easily return to my last location read and see my highlights after I've made them than to have collections on my Fire.

I can't recommend this app, and I wish Amazon had a return policy for apps. I think it needs more work... The more I poke around, the more I give this app a "*Do Not Buy*."

*Note: Current version, 1.03, is supposed to resolve the "forced close" problems of the initial app. Remove the app from your Fire, restart the Fire and then download the new app from the Cloud. You will have to re-add all your collections.*

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Betsy, just an FYI that it is possible to change the font size. It does look like there are some idiosyncrasies to accessing the reader through this app, but if I search for the definition of a word and then view the full definition, all of the normal options appear. Although notes and highlights don't get remembered, I just tried changing the font and it remembers that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> Betsy, just an FYI that it is possible to change the font size. It does look like there are some idiosyncrasies to accessing the reader through this app, but if I search for the definition of a word and then view the full definition, all of the normal options appear. Although notes and highlights don't get remembered, I just tried changing the font and it remembers that.


I'll revise my review to reflect that, thanks, Jason.

However, that isn't enough to make me revise my overall review. First, that's pretty arcane and it's going to be difficult for most people to discover that. And to have to do that every time one wants to change a font size? Second, there are still too many things one gives up just to have "collections." This app just isn't quite there yet; I suggest people wait for 2.0

Betsy


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

I sent an email to Amazon Customer Service and explained that it kept force closing on me and they sent me an email back offering me a refund if I choose not to wait for them to "fix" the problems. So after reading Betsy's review I opted for the refund . It just sounds like too many problems with it. Especially not being able to bookmark your last page read. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know kaperce65; I'm torn between asking for a refund and holding on to it to see what the upgrades (if there are any) do...decisions, decisions.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Their facebook page says that they've basically got it fixed, and then it'll take some time to get out to everyone via Amazon. Your choice, of course.

Also, while Betsy's review says you can't rearrange folders, that seems kind of moot when you can rename and delete them by tapping the menu button within the folder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jason, You're talking about the forced closing problem being fixed, right?  I think that's great, though I didn't have that problem.

As for the folders, I've got a folder named "Science Fiction" with 25 books in it.  And it's at the top of the listing because it's the first one I created.  Are you saying that I should delete it, create a new folder and re-add the books so that it's in alphabetical order?  Or just rename it "A Science Fiction Folder" so it at least looks right.    I occasionally go through and revise my collections.  The renaming helps with that, no doubt; but if I have to actually delete a folder and re-add all the books just to get the order right, um, no.

Obviously, one thing to do is to carefully plan out the folders you want before you start so that they can be in the order you want.

Most apps that I've used have a way to manually move individual line items up and down the list.  I'd love to see that at the folder level as it's available for the books, even if one can't actually sort.

And yet, if that were the only issue, I could live with it.  And perhaps for the people who really, really, really want collections, it's worth it.  But for me, losing many of the great features I love about my Kindle app--being able to go right to the place I was reading when I open the book, being able to highlight and make notes, and being able to sync across devices are gone in this app.

I think the app has a lot of promise; I was excited enough about the idea to pay $2.99 for it, more than I typically pay for for an app.  I just can't recommend it.  If the things I list in my review are not important to someone else, they'll be happy with it.  Once they get the forced close issue corrected.  I'll be watching carefully for updates to see how this app improves.  I applaud the effort, but I think it's not there yet.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

That particular point about the force closes was directed at kapierce. I'm certainly not trying to argue against anyone's opinions. Keeping an eye on what they're saying it's obvious things like moving the folders up and down and some of the other things are in the works. It's unlikely it'll ever remember the page on its own though. It just depends what you want. Seems like it'd be silly to get a refund, have the app work fine according to what it says it'll do a couple days later, and get it again when it's supposedly going to get more expensive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> That particular point about the force closes was directed at kapierce. I'm certainly not trying to argue against anyone's opinions. Keeping an eye on what they're saying it's obvious things like moving the folders up and down and some of the other things are in the works. It's unlikely it'll ever remember the page on its own though. It just depends what you want. Seems like it'd be silly to get a refund, have the app work fine according to what it says it'll do a couple days later, and get it again when it's supposedly going to get more expensive.


Which is why I'm thinking of keeping it...

When I bought it, I thought I could live with the inability to remember the location on its own, but that's when I thought there would be a bookmarking capability OR a "go to location" capability within the Kindle app. I often read in short spurts in between other activities; I just want to pick up the Kindle and start reading.

Right now, I think I'd rather use a database app to group my books for browsing purposes; I can sort as desired, do searches, etc. to find the book, and then use the search function from the home page of the Fire to find and open the book in the native version of the Kindle app, with all its capabilities intact. An app that adds one functionality and removes others is only a value if the functionality added outweighs the ones removed. For me, it doesn't. For others, it might. *shrug*

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Now the app has been removed from Amazon and I guess I've just thrown away $3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> Now the app has been removed from Amazon and I guess I've just thrown away $3.


I hope it's in anticipation of the new one being approved. If you're concerned, you should contact Amazon CS as kapierce did to get a refund.

Here are two links for news about the app:

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/p/book-collections-news.html

and their facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/kindlefireapps

The Facebook page seems to have the most current information. From a comment on their FB page about an hour ago:



> we're very close to having something to upload, and then it'll take some time to get out through Amazon's system. Keep up with the latest developments via the new Collections News tab on our page, plus we'll be letting people know what's going on in Facebook posts. http://fireapps.blogspot.com/p/book-collections-news.html


EDIT: And, this morning, this from their blog page about the app (linked above):


> Book Collections Bugs and Fixes
> 
> Problem: some people are experiencing crashes while the app scans
> Status: Working on update 1.1 to take care of this. The current situation is that we've developed a version that eliminates the crashes, but testers are saying not all of the books are appearing. Once we have this figured out we should be good to go.
> ...


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*For those for whom the Book Collections app is a good solution, the upgraded version is now available through Amazon. The Kindle Fire Department recommends that you delete the current app on your Fire, restart the Fire and then download the new version from the Cloud.

You will have to re-add all your books into collections if you do this.
*

I did that; to check to see if you have the latest version, as far as I can tell, you have to go to Gear > More > Applications > Filter by: All Applications > Book Collections. There isn't any "about" within the app menus.

The version I have now is 1.03. I never had much of a problem with the forced closings (I only had a couple of hundred books in the app) so I can't tell you if that problem is fixed.

After playing with it some more, I still think this is not the solution for me. (Read my full review here.) It takes multiple clicks just to open a book. And then I have to get to my last location. Since there is no way to access the "Go to," or to search for a string of text (suggested on their Facebook page) or bookmark pages in the book, it's then multiple swipes to get to the page I want. This takes away one of the best features of my Kindle, one that I demonstrate to people who are thinking of getting one.

There's no way to search or sort by author, as far as I can tell. So adding the author name, as one can do, has some use but not very much.

But clearly, from the posts on Facebook, there are many people who are excited about this app. You may be one of them. I wish there were a way to try before you buy so people could see if it's for them.

It has some limited use for me as a database to set books into collections; then I can go to the Fire Home page and search for the book and read it in the native Kindle reader with all features available. But there are better database applications if that's how I'm going to use it; apps that will let me sort on multiple fields.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Any vendor that uses Facebook for their webpage or requires customers to use Facebook to contact them is a no-go for me right there.  
But anyway, the Collections functionality is really something that needs to be integral to the Reader app, and I don't understand why Amazon hasn't made that a priority.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Any vendor that uses Facebook for their webpage or requires customers to use Facebook to contact them is a no-go for me right there.
> But anyway, the Collections functionality is really something that needs to be integral to the Reader app, and I don't understand why Amazon hasn't made that a priority.


They actually have a blog as their primary website; the link is in one of the earlier posts...

I agree about the integration. I applaud the KFD for trying to add it as an external app, though.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Dragle said:


> I don't understand why Amazon hasn't made that a priority.


I think it's clear that Amazon would be bound by the same restrictions in their device's software that would've resulted in an app with roughly similar reading capabilities as this Book Collections app. They must've thought it better to not include anything at all rather than release something with less than perfect integration.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

My understanding is that the Reader for PC has the Collections feature built in.  (But maybe that's not true?)  If they can put it in that it seems like they could put it in the Reader for android/Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reader for PC does indeed have collections in it.  But I don't believe Reader for Mac does.  I'm not sure of the reason...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Reader for PC does indeed have collections in it. But I don't believe Reader for Mac does. I'm not sure of the reason...
> 
> Betsy


Kindle for Mac does have collections now - not sure how long it's had it but it's been a while, I've got mine set not to update automatically.

I suspect programming an app for a computer is different from an app for Android or iOS - but then again I'm no programmer. I've always suspected that the apps for Android, iOS, PC & Mac were meant to be a kind of "gateway drug" to draw people to eInk Kindles, and that's why they didn't have all the features of an eInk Kindle. The Fire uses the Kindle for Android app - it may be slightly beefed up - I should pull out my Nook Color and compare the Kindle app on it to the one on the Fire as far as font choices, etc. But honestly most of the other reader apps I've tried, including my favorite Aldiko, don't have "collections". Stanza for iOS does, though. And with the Fire branded as a "Kindle", the Kindle app on the Fire really should have collections included - it shouldn't require a 3rd party app.

I'll just continue to keep minimal books in the Kindle app on my Fire, and just download them as I read them. Works for me since it's my "secondary" reader, but that doesn't mean it's a good solution for other Fire owners.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Kindle for Mac does have collections now - not sure how long it's had it but it's been a while, I've got mine set not to update automatically.
> 
> I suspect programming an app for a computer is different from an app for Android or iOS - but then again I'm no programmer. I've always suspected that the apps for Android, iOS, PC & Mac were meant to be a kind of "gateway drug" to draw people to eInk Kindles, and that's why they didn't have all the features of an eInk Kindle. The Fire uses the Kindle for Android app - it may be slightly beefed up - I should pull out my Nook Color and compare the Kindle app on it to the one on the Fire as far as font choices, etc. But honestly most of the other reader apps I've tried, including my favorite Aldiko, don't have "collections". Stanza for iOS does, though. And with the Fire branded as a "Kindle", the Kindle app on the Fire really should have collections included - it shouldn't require a 3rd party app.
> 
> I'll just continue to keep minimal books in the Kindle app on my Fire, and just download them as I read them. Works for me since it's my "secondary" reader, but that doesn't mean it's a good solution for other Fire owners.


Meemo, the Aldiko does have collections. In List View, there is a tab for collections. Click on the + above it to add new collections. Once set up, you can tap the down triangle on the right side to add books. I discovered this by accident a while back. I have several set up now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Kindle for Mac does have collections now - not sure how long it's had it but it's been a while, I've got mine set not to update automatically.


Thanks, I was doing that from memory; usually I doublecheck before posting. 

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen200 said:


> Meemo, the Aldiko does have collections. In List View, there is a tab for collections. Click on the + above it to add new collections. Once set up, you can tap the down triangle on the right side to add books. I discovered this by accident a while back. I have several set up now.


Well throw me in the oven and call me a biscuit - you're right! I rarely use the list view and don't keep lots of books downloaded to Aldiko either, so hadn't noticed that option. Thanks for correcting that!


----------

